# 2010 Giant TCX 1 Front End Stiction



## s3pt1k (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a 2010 TCX that I love, with the exception of one thing: steering (and that's a pretty big thing). 

Formerly, I rode a Scott CX Comp. After being hit on it, I had a Giant Defy Alliance on loan until my TCX came in. It exhibited the same problem, which is this: sometimes the front end "sticks." I get a good 30° movement and all of the sudden, the front end gets very...tight. It then takes more effort than it should to move it back to center. This provides me with a real problem when getting out of the saddle with purpose, or riding no-handed (the first time I road no handed on the Alliance, I damned near went down because of this) the bike behaves very unnaturally.. 

Is his a problem with the headsets or the way the shop from which I got both bikes sets them up? Anyone else experienced this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s3pt1k said:


> I have a 2010 TCX that I love, with the exception of one thing: steering (and that's a pretty big thing).
> 
> Formerly, I rode a Scott CX Comp. After being hit on it, I had a Giant Defy Alliance on loan until my TCX came in. It exhibited the same problem, which is this: sometimes the front end "sticks." I get a good 30° movement and all of the sudden, the front end gets very...tight. It then takes more effort than it should to move it back to center. This provides me with a real problem when getting out of the saddle with purpose, or riding no-handed (the first time I road no handed on the Alliance, I damned near went down because of this) the bike behaves very unnaturally..
> 
> ...


I suggest you bring the bike back to your LBS, tell them the symptoms and have them check the fork crown race. It could be a couple of things, but the easiest to check initially is that the race is fully seated on the fork crown. If not, they can exhibit the symptoms you describe.


----------



## ticmxman (May 20, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I suggest you bring the bike back to your LBS, tell them the symptoms and have them check the fork crown race. It could be a couple of things, but the easiest to check initially is that the race is fully seated on the fork crown. If not, they can exhibit the symptoms you describe.


I agree carry it to the shop. But for what it is worth on my 09 Defy Advanced 2 has no race on the frork crown, the lower bearing sets directly on the crown/steerer.


----------



## s3pt1k (Mar 26, 2008)

I noticed that. I called the shop and he said it may be a bearing issue. I don't like this integrated ****. I think I may upgrade frames to something that has an actual headset. I've had a Chris King on my 29er for over two years and it's never given me an ounce of trouble (and it's taken a beating).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s3pt1k said:


> I noticed that. I called the shop and he said it may be a bearing issue. I don't like this integrated ****. I think I may upgrade frames to something that has an actual headset. I've had a Chris King on my 29er for over two years and it's never given me an ounce of trouble (and it's taken a beating).


To a point I share your views, but I have noticed that the brands that have built in races seem to be prone to this type of problem more than some others. I wasn't aware that some Giants employed this design until ttcmxman post the same. Trek Madones use similar, and I test rode a bike with the same symptoms.


----------

